# And now he's gone :(



## Zeroshero (Sep 10, 2013)

My sweet little boy was euthanized, I am so devastated. My little Easter Bunny, he beat the odds so many times but didn't have it in him to do it again. Thank you for the love and all the worry buddy until we meet again. Binky free and eat lots of veggies and alfalfa!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. After everything you 2 went through this is still a shock. 
Binky Free Zero


----------



## PaGal (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that you did so much for that little guy. There is not a doubt in my mind that you loved him. You hung in there with him longer than some would have. I am sure that the decision you made although so very difficult was the right one for him. 

Binky free Zero!


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh goodness....  I was hoping it wasn't YOUR Zero that had passed. I'm so very, very sorry. Your Zero was such a little trooper, I thought he was getting better.

Binky Free little Zero, and my deepest and more sincere condolences to you, Zero's mom &#9829;


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 10, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this  - Zero was a real sweetie. Please know that you did your very best in challenging circumstances :hug1:
urplepansy:


----------



## Troller (Sep 11, 2013)

My condolences, I liked reading about you and him.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 11, 2013)

So very sorry. You took such good care of him, and I know it was a long road.


----------



## KeltonB (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness! So, so, so sorry to hear this. My condolences to you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 11, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little man and rest in peace. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no! I was rooting for Zero from the start! I'm so sorry to hear he has died.  Binky free lil guy!


----------



## JBun (Sep 11, 2013)

I feel so heartbroken that poor little Zero is gone. I was so hoping that his health problems would be sorted out, or at least stabilized. I'm so sorry for your loss. He seemed like such a sweet bun. I'll miss hearing about the little guy.


----------



## Zeroshero (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your good thoughts, and for being in his corner all along.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you both battled the whole way through.


----------

